# Zotac GTX 560 ti BLACK SCREEN PROBLEM



## jokerisdead (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi my name is Stenly I have just recently upgraded to Zotac Gtx 560 ti Card. My previous card was Sparkle 9500 gt.
My problem is whenever I play games like Bionic commando , Crysis 2 ,Just cause 2 etc at high or low Setting after few minutes or even in few seconds
I get a black screen and the system hangs. I have tried all the possible things I have also updated the drivers.

My Config :

Motherboard - Gigabyte G31M-ES2C
Processor - Core 2 Duo E7500 (not overclocked)
PSU - Iball Stallion 600 watt
Ram - 4 GB
Cabinet - Iball Bullet
Previous Card - Sparkle 9500 gt
Current Card - Zotac 560 ti
I have sent my graphics card back to the zotac frm where i have bought.
And got the replaced card.
But its also giving the same problem.
Plz hlp.
I hve attached the iball spec of my PSU.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

That iBall PSU looks very suspicious to me. Test your computer with another good PSU like FSP Saga II 500w


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup the psu is the culprit here.


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 3, 2011)

+1 for thetechfreak's tip
don't relay on iball, 
FSP is offering very low prices on PSUs, check out

Also try arranging another PSU if possible to see if issue continue


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 3, 2011)

Seriously? I don't understand why do you people consider iBall PSU's to be absolute crap! My friend is powering a dual core, 2gb ram, 5770, 2 hdd, one dvd with a 650rs iball 450w psu with no issues. It is possible that OP has got a faulty unit, but considering it crap is not ok..

OP if you have the 560 ti 1gb edition (stock),

ON this review:

GeForce GTX 560 Ti review

It is clearly stated:



> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 319W



Which is with a high-end rig. So even if the Stallion is 50% efficient, it should be able to power up your rig.


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 4, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Seriously? I don't understand why do you people consider iBall PSU's to be absolute crap! My friend is powering a dual core, 2gb ram, 5770, 2 hdd, one dvd with a 650rs iball 450w psu with no issues. It is possible that OP has got a faulty unit, but considering it crap is not ok..
> 
> OP if you have the 560 ti 1gb edition (stock),
> 
> ...




U've got ur facts messed up bro...
Firstly you got the concept of efficiency wrong...its not that if he has a 600W PSU with 50% efficiency then his PSU will provide peak power of 300W. Check it up on the net or look up one of Cilus's earlier post where he explained it very well

Secondly agreed that even with a cheap PSU u could run a high end rig well. But is it really worth the risk??
read this article:
Don't Be Surprised When Your Cheap PSU Blows Up : 1670 Watts For $60?

a cheap PSU has a good chance of damaging the rest of your configuration causing lot more loss than what it would have cost u to buy the "branded reliable" PSU.


----------



## jokerisdead (Oct 4, 2011)

So If I chacnge my PSU to Corsair GS700 or GS800 It will work fine without any problem.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 4, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> U've got ur facts messed up bro...
> Firstly you got the concept of efficiency wrong...its not that if he has a 600W PSU with 50% efficiency then his PSU will provide peak power of 300W. Check it up on the net or look up one of Cilus's earlier post where he explained it very well
> 
> Secondly agreed that even with a cheap PSU u could run a high end rig well. But is it really worth the risk??
> ...



Iball is much better than other cheap brands like Frontech, Bitech, etc. But I agree that it will eventually damage your rig.

I don't know if the listed price over Lynx is correct, but if it is then it is definitely not a CHEAP psu.



> iBall Black Stallion - 600W (APFC) â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India



@OP how much you paid for the PSU?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

@rajnukser

I have gone great length to find this post by Clius. Hope you understand what we mean to say  


			
				 Clius said:
			
		

> A true X watt PSU will deliver X watt, no matter what its efficiency is. Efficieny decides how much power it will take from the source to deliver its quoted rating. Lets go little mathametical Say PSU Wattage = W
> PSU Efficienty = Y%
> PSU Power required to deliver W watt = P Then P X Y% = W
> -> P = W/Y%
> ...


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 4, 2011)

^^
This was the same post I was talking about!!
But I was too lazy to find it last night 

Anyway OP before spending money on a new PSU check the card on a friends PC which has a good PSU. That way u can confirm the source of the problem and then buy the new PSU


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

I remembered which thread it was in so I found it in few minutes 


			
				 jokerisdead said:
			
		

> So If I chacnge my PSU to Corsair
> GS700 or GS800 It will work fine
> without any problem.


 You donot need to spend so much money. A FSP Saga II 500w will do perfect unless you want to overclock


----------



## jokerisdead (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey yesterday I noticed that when I play games Like Street fighter IV
Battlefield Bad company 2 , Bionic Commando Rearmed. These games works fine
I dont know how they work well but I noticed that the GPU load was always between 30 to 47% . I played this games for several hrs. Nothing happed I was using the Iball Staliion 600. but when I played crysis 2 or run the stability test
It crashes in 10 to 15 sec. I also saw that it was at peak 85 to 99% Gpu load for few sec. Hey also one more thing when I run the benchmark of that Video stabilty test. It works fine but in video stabilty test it crashes.

Plz rply. Why it not crashes and then why it crashes.


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 22, 2011)

I have this same problem , a black screen appears with "NO SIGNAL" error from the monitor, and I am forced to restart the whole machine.
I don't think its a case of bad PSU, I got Coolermaster GX750watt still i get this problem, tomorrow I am gonna replace my card for a may be non-ti version if they let me.

Classic case of Badly manufactured GPUs or driversx whatever, I dont think they are even gonna admit their fault).
I think this is my last time I haddaway with nVidia, after 6months or so, I am going to switch to Radeon.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Iball is much better than other cheap brands like Frontech, Bitech, etc.


No...



Amithansda said:


> I have this same problem , a black screen appears with "NO SIGNAL" error from the monitor, and I am forced to restart the whole machine.
> I don't think its a case of bad PSU, I got Coolermaster GX750watt still i get this problem, tomorrow I am gonna replace my card for a may be non-ti version if they let me.
> 
> Classic case of Badly manufactured GPUs or driversx whatever, I dont think they are even gonna admit their fault).
> I think this is my last time I haddaway with nVidia, after 6months or so, I am going to switch to Radeon.


On CoolerMaster (refresh) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Your PSU isn't a good one either. Should be labeled to a 450w unit.

 Cooler Master GX 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2011)

To all who are having "No Signal" error. Please try this: Crashing/Graphical Issues Fixed! GTX 560 Ti - Forums - World of Warcraft

Instead of WOW, select the game you have issues with. A friend who works for Alienware tech support told that this solves the issue- if not then uninstall the driver, use the drivesweeper, install the stable driver and then do the step above.


----------



## OminX (Oct 26, 2011)

The solution mentioned at the WOW forum was also no joy.
I have the same problem as earlier mentioned: a black screen after a few minutes of playing Assassin's Creed or BP4F and only a hard reboot will bring my pc to life again. I already exchanged my Zotac 560 ti (ZT-50301-10M) for another one because of this problem. But it has the same problem!
I also tried the cards in two different pc's:

[PC1]
OS: Windows 7 Pro X64
CPU: AMD AThlon II X4 955
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P
Memory:	Geil 4GB DDR2 PC6400
PSU: Corsair TX650
Display: Dell U2311H (via DVI and DisplayPort)
HDD (System): SSD Intel 510 120GB

[PC2]
OS: Windows 7 Pro X64
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6850
MB: Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R
Memory:	Kingston 4GB DDR2 PC5300
PSU: CoolerMaster SilentPro 500
Display: Dell U2311H (DVI and VGA)
HDD (System): 2x 250GB Seagate ST3250410AS Raid 0

Both are very stable systems. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you should talk with ur dealer immediately , I did too.
At first they were not taking responsibilities and tried to replace the card with another one GTX560Ti, but I managed to replace mine with Sapphire 6870HD,I think it doesn't score up to GTX,stillI got a stable solution .


----------



## baccilus (Nov 8, 2011)

I just ordered this same card as I saw this thread just now. Is everyone having this problem with this card?


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 14, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I just ordered this same card as I saw this thread just now. Is everyone having this problem with this card?





Seems like many folks around the globe are having issues with GTX560TI card..I did have a Zotac Factory clocked card but returned it, and there is a useful nVidia forum link mentioned below where they discussed about this issue.
GTX 560 Ti: Having issues or not? - NVIDIA Forums

But, seriously People who have this card at best its performance are saying 
that it is one the best cards available in the market. Best of Luck with your shipment.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2011)

I am having the same issue with gtx 250 and alas as soon as i started using the on-board graphic card of mobo, the problem is gone......

I had problem even in using the computer properly........my screen used to go blank even while normal browsing.....

Dunno what to do, everyone says that graphic-card cannot be repaired...


----------



## macho84 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is the fact the crysis is the bench marking game of all. It uses all the calculation a gpu as well as cpu can make it work. Not sure what tech. But i fried 2 psu thank fully my other spec remains unaffected. Better get a psu from corsair. Go for higher supply may be this will allow room for expansion say anything in feature. Its a good to spend than later to regret.


----------



## OminX (Nov 16, 2011)

I have contacted Zotac in Germany (the country I bought my card) and they were very helpful. They contacted their HQ in Hongkong about my problems. After this they confirmed -by phone- there is a known bug / problem.
The good news is that they also are working on a fix!

This fix is now tested. For this they also wanted my card as soon as possible send to their European technical HQ in the UK. I send my card 31-10 to Zotac and I am waiting for the replacement (with the fix). 

I presume the fix is a new bios release? (I believe some other manufacturers solved these issues by raising the default voltages).

--------------------
From: support @zotac.de [mailto:support @zotac.de] 
Sent: 27 oktober 2011 18:24
To: name@myemail.nl
Subject: broken card

Dear Sir,

we have consultated the headquarter in Hongkong and we are very interested to get your card directly and fix this bug soon completely. Please fill in the attached Excel form. Also please attach a copy of the invoice.

If the data is complete you receive an address to where the defective card should be sent then.

Kind regards

Ihr ZOTAC-Team 
Email: support @zotac.de
--------------------


----------



## OminX (Nov 27, 2011)

The UK technical support of Zotac did some testing on my 560Ti and they informed me by mail that it will be replaced. The mail also had some attachments with information about this RMA. One of these attachments had some interesting comments: 'upgraded to GTX 570 AMP ZT-50204' (...for real?). Last tuesday I received my replacement and it was indeed a GTX 570 AMP ZT-50204!!! 

I tested this card the last couple of days with my games (like BF3) and its great! No black screens anymore (or any other problem) and it is a very fast video card. It has also has DisplayPort and has the same size or is slightly bigger than the 560Ti so it is small enough to fit into my (not-so-big) midtower case. I'm very happy with this 570 AMP video card and the excellent support of Zotac!


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 28, 2011)

@^ OMG!!!
Congrats!!


----------

